# codes 93295 and 93296



## grace07 (Apr 23, 2010)

Our device clinic is trying to bill both codes on the same day.  Does anyone know if  these can be billed on the same day?  I have information about the codes but not sure if its accurate? 


Thanks,


----------



## Jess1125 (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't see why not. One code is reporting the technical component and one is reporting the professional component of the service.

Our office bills out the 93294/93296 on the same day and I don't have any problems. 

Just have to remember you can only bill these codes every 90 days.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

